# Partage de connexion



## fred2belleville (25 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour et bon Noël à tous.

Voilà donc, je suis sur mon lieu de vacances et dispose ici de mon iPad air2 et d'un vieux Pc Viao équipe de Windows  XP (et bien entendu aucune connexion internet si ce n'est la 4g orange de l'ipad....

J'aimerais donc pouvoir me servir de cette connection sur le Pc en reliant l'iPad sur cet ordi via usb.

(J'ai activé le partage de connexion sur l'iPad...)

Bref, pourriez vous m'aider s'il vous plait? 

p.s: j'ai aussi un iPhone 6 plus qui lui est sur SFR mais ne capte que très mal... Question subsidiaire: peut on partager une connexion entre, en l'occurrence, l'iPad air2 et mon iPhone 6...


----------



## florian1003 (26 Décembre 2014)

En effet, le partage de connexion est possible d'une part de l'iPad vers le PC et de l'iPad vers l'iPhone !

Pour ce qui est du PC, mettez l'iPad en mode partage de connexion et branchez-le en USB, je ne connais pas la suite, n'ayant pas de PC...

Pour ce qui est de l'iPhone, vous pouvez simplement activer le wifi sur les deux appareils avant d'activer la partage de connexion et de sélectionner l'iPad dans le réglage wifi !

Joyeux Noël !


----------



## fred2belleville (26 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour votre réponse (et bonnes fêtes à vous aussi)

Oui, donc, le partage de connection je connais bien ;-) et je l'avais bien activé; simplement je ne savais pas quels paramètres configurer sur Xp vu que ça ne fonctionnait pas...

MAIS, je ne sais par quel miracle, Lol, désormais ça fonctionne! ...Aaah, la magie de Windows.. Ah ah (moi non plus je n'utilise plus de PC depuis des années et je m'en porte d'autant mieux ;-)

Enfin, merci encore et à une prochaine fois peut-être, sur le forum. 

Cordialement, Fred...


----------

